# NeVar..



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

May we get more pics of Bella? I was curious to see how she's looking now..haven't seen too many phantoms and I love the coloring! Would love to see updated pics of her.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I forget i don't have everyone on Facebook *L* 

well today she's a mud covered pup- so she's at home *L* 

head shot from a week or so ago 









bad pic of her helping my daughter pracice clarinet









her preferred position for grooming- which is great for blow drying and line brushing- but tough to scissor *L* you put her in the noose and she's like NAH i'll just lay back down... noooo stand darn you stand! 









i put these pics in their own thread- but no one commented *sniffle* so not sure if you saw them


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

her black bugs me sometimes- my aussie bitch is SO black she gleeems so bella always looks so brown (yes she has brown in her background- 1/2 the litter was brown based) 









this is NOT brushed or groomed *L* 









working on speed to be a flyball dog


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Bella is such a beauty!! 

Yay for flyball poodles!! Are you going to the Can Am Classic in 2 weeks??


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

no not going to can am. we just started our own club- and i don't have a dog running yet (My aussie can do the full run- but needs some practices and learning passing still aiming for march/april debut for her) WE start back up this week after a summer off (My BFF and club co owner was out of province all summer )


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, Bella has grown a lot! She's soooo pretty~


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I was hoping you'd be there so I could get to meet Bella... oh well maybe next year! Good luck with the flyball training. There needs to be more poodles in flyball!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, she is so beautiful. I absolutely love phantoms..when I was first looking for a standard poodle I checked everywhere locally for a phantom standard breeder..without any luck! 

I love the brown on the brows/lashes and hope you never trim that! It gives her such a distinct look about her.

The coat looks great, you must be taking great care of it from the inside and outside! What food do you feed? Perhaps it's just the sun but she has some major gloss to her coat! I'm always looking for new supplements to try.

Mine are currently on fish oil and dream coat and it does wonders for their coats as well.

Thanks for those pics, they are beautiful! I admire your photography skills.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i feed raw. .. they get fish oil ummm when i remember (which this week has been often *L*) 

And yes- it's VERY hard to find phantoms from decent breeders. Very hard. There's one that i know from the states who's temperment is very bad. The breeder has spayed her. She also has one of Bella's brothers. HOpefully over the next few years we'll see a few GOOD phantom breeders continue to breed the color. It is tough as breeding phantom to phantom doesn't give you all phantoms  Bella's litter was 1/2 spotted (but all had phantom markings- just over the spots) except one solid boy. 

my aussie girl has amazing gloss- this was 2? weeks after their last bath? (mud baths not counted- there was plenty!)


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nevar, Bella is beautiful!! I haven't seen many phantoms that make me go wow, but WOW!!! I love the running pictures, she looks so graceful. Thanks for sharing such a pretty girl and best of luck with flyball!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nevar, Bella is absolutely breath taking!!! She is going to make jaws drop!!! She is the first phantom who could even tempt me to get one.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've thought about raw feeding..I think it would be cheaper than what I feed currently. I go through different foods..usually rotating every few months between Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo and Orijen..

Orijen has seemed very expensive lately though..so i'm thinking of switching that to something else slightly less expensive.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I've thought about raw feeding..I think it would be cheaper than what I feed currently. I go through different foods..usually rotating every few months between Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo and Orijen..
> 
> Orijen has seemed very expensive lately though..so i'm thinking of switching that to something else slightly less expensive.


Raw does improve the coat and if you have shedders -it cuts out 75% of it. I despise hair. I know people who have a lab that sheds very little. The coat grows a bit faster too......that can be a downfall too lol.

Nevar - I must admit, I have not been that crazy about phantoms but I must say she is pretty darn cute and I like the cut your growing. When do you predict your German trim will be placed upon this pretty girl?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks. Structurally she's quite nice too- i'm quite happy i'd be happy with her structure/personality/movement even if she was solid. The color is the icing though


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Bella is gorgeous! I would love to have a phantom.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love the running pics of her especially the one where she is running straight at you. I love her eyebrows!!! It makes me think of an old man who's eyebrows have run wild.
_


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I agree, Bella is gorgeous. Too bad you can't show parti poodles in Canada - I think they would wow the crowds - if not the judges as well.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, she is amazing. Love those eyebrows!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

I love her coloring! ^.^ I always love to see B&T (phantom) type barking so clear.....on afghans so many of the B&T's have masks so their faces are almost completely black except for a small amount on their cheeks. >.<


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is a very beautiful girl!! She seems very sweet!


----------

